# My desert tortoises



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2011)

What got me started in this whole tortoise escapade was a damaged desert tortoise. The father of a co-worker of my son was discing between the rows in his vinyard and he ran over a tortoise. Because the guy knew my son had an interest in turtles, he gave the tortoise to my son. They had packed Play-doh into the crack the tractor made on the shell. I've had this tortoise since the '70's and she was full grown at that time. For the past 4 winters, I've had to keep her and another female awake during the winter because they both have an abscess in their nasal area that I just can't get rid of. The two abscess noses:

on the left
Mi-Shell - appx. 75 years old
on the right
Abscess Nose - appx. 90 years old






on the left
Jesse - appx. 40 yrs old
on the right
Jesse's Girl - appx. 50 yrs old





Jesse's Girl





Jesse





Abscess Nose (I've expressed the abscess so much that she now has a large hole to the left of her nostrils)





Mi-Shell


----------



## Missy (Nov 2, 2011)

Yvonne, I love how you don't care if a tort is perfect. I am the same way, when I was a kid and we went to adopt a dog I picked the ugliest 3 legged dog to take home. We named him tripod and he was the best dog ever. Your tort family is beautiful and perfect in my eyes


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2011)

In fact, when I take in deformed or otherwise not perfect turtles and tortoises, I usually end up keeping them. I try to adopt out ALL the rescues, but some of them stay here forever.


----------



## ascott (Nov 2, 2011)

Fantastic posse...


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow..what awesome Tortoises!


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

Seeing these pics reminds me what a great species they are.

I wish I didn't have to work. I could just build super duper enclosures and play with tortoises all day...


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay, I sneaked in this section for a peak.  Love the eyes!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 2, 2011)

Jesse is a mean looking guy, wouldn't want to mess with his girl...


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 2, 2011)

RE: My desert tortoises
"Seeing these pics reminds me what a great species they are.
I wish I didn't have to work. I could just build super duper enclosures and play with tortoises all day..."

AMEN TO THAT!

RE: My desert tortoises
"Jesse is a mean looking guy, wouldn't want to mess with his girl...Big Grin"

LOL
They are wonderful. They remind me of, well, dinosaurs...


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 2, 2011)

Awww Yvonne they are precious!! Love them!!!


----------

